# Imperial or Metric



## Templatetom (19 May 2012)

Imperial Guides
Getting back to the reason for the post in the first instance. Working with imperial guides to complete the process of inserting an elliptical insert into solid timber. What guides and templated are used by the average woodworker? What guides and templates are used for other projects that required to complete a number of processes?


----------



## Shultzy (20 May 2012)

Not sure what you are looking for but I'm getting ready to build a new kitchen and I've just made a number of jigs. 
To drill all the cruciform and shelf holes
To drill the drawer runner fixing holes
To route the wall cupboard hanger holes
To drill the handle holes
A saw rail to cut the boards oversize


----------



## Templatetom (1 Jun 2012)

Shultzy":2c8n0wsk said:


> Not sure what you are looking for but I'm getting ready to build a new kitchen and I've just made a number of jigs.
> To drill all the cruciform and shelf holes
> To drill the drawer runner fixing holes
> To route the wall cupboard hanger holes
> ...


Just interested on how others would complete the process or other examples as to how the guides are used.


----------

